# ? about lipos



## nitroman80 (May 26, 2006)

I'm wanting to bring my lipo's out of storage mode. what do i need to do so i dont mess them up, or explode them. i have a charger that will only charge up to 5 amps. what are the steps for bring lipo's out of storage mode.


----------



## jgullo53 (Jun 26, 2008)

5 amps is perfectly safe. if they are 2s just make sure the balance port is plugged and go from there. I race 1s and I hit them at 30a after 6 months haven't noticed anything bad with them yet...


----------

